
Treating pain with pulses, not drugs - curtis
https://www.bostonglobe.com/business/2015/01/16/pushbutton-painkiller-offers-drug-free-relief/qbFqkuGn2Nsrp9KY6UhBeN/story.html
======
zihotki
Is there any objective scientific evidence that that device works? There are
plenty of such stimulator devices on market but none of them has any good
study showing that it really works.

